# Anchor light



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I rewired my NAV lights bought all new lights and ran 14 gauge tinned copper. The front lights work fine but the white light on my PP platform. The light has a push twist bulb, I had to glue it in for it to work, it did for awhile then I haven't been able to get it to work
Is there a screw in light for my PP platform light????


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> I rewired my NAV lights bought all new lights and ran 14 gauge tinned copper. The front lights work fine but the white light on my PP platform. The light has a push twist bulb, I had to glue it in for it to work, it did for awhile then I haven't been able to get it to work
> Is there a screw in light for my PP platform light????


Your best off using a sealed LED stern light if you can find a good one. I am using a little stubby LED stern light i bought from West Marine (their brand). I had one go bad which they replaced so I am not sure of the quality yet, giving the replacement a try now.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

LED. For sure.
Same for me. I cut down a stubby to just taller than the debth of the lip of the platform and mounted it on the underside of the platform sticking down. No snaging line and very bright.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

attwood 5580A7 Waketower All-Round Marine Boat LED Navigation Light, Silver, One size (5580-A7) Amazon.com : attwood 5580A7 Waketower All-Round Marine Boat LED Navigation Light, Silver, One size (5580-A7) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My bulb is LED but won’t seat therefore no light. When I glued it in I had a bright light but now the bulb works off the fixture but not in it. It’s brand new


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> the bulb works off the fixture but not in it


If the bub works in the fixture when holding it in place?
then you might be able to modify the bulb to fit more securely.
If you have some uv resin you could make the bulb "thicker" if that would help keep it in place.

was looking for a replacement light for the Nymphs' stern light and they had the one I currently have on the boat, which they describe as "*retro*" (it is over 40 years old) 

I just ordered an adjustable/removeable LED stern/anchor light and the mount cost more than the light


----------

